

A Business Idea for Anyone Who Wants It - axiom
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/12/a-business-idea-for-anyone-who-wants-it/
Steen Levitt, co-author of Freakonomics, provides the algorithms he used to detect cheating on standardized tests by teachers at public schools. He suggests that with the No Child Left Behind act there might be a solid business idea in developing software that looks for statistical anomalies in test scores in order to detect cheating.
Teachers might cheat by inflating the scores of their students in order to secure more funding for their school.
======
omnipath
That is not a very good idea. If money given by government is tied to test
scores, schools have more incentive to let students cheat than otherwise, for
the high scores. You'd be trying to sell them something that at the very
least, lowers overall test score averages.

~~~
alaskamiller
So you sell this on the federal level, to let the DoE make sure the state
level schools are honest. What's even better, you can charge a lot more
because the DoE has a bigger budget.

